# Question about job hunting in Dubai



## loneshark (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello all,

I will be moving to Dubai from the US in the next 4-5 months with family. This is a question for the expats that have been living in Dubai for a while now. How long did it take for anyone to find a job (especially in the IT field). I currently hold many IT certifications but no University Degree (should I be worried)?


----------



## Small son (Jun 21, 2009)

I think this is depends on the market. You will find different range between company and another. You can find a job (But not easily), but maybe you won't like the packages. 
I don't think so that you have to be worried about certificates because people here are looking for experiences.

Regards,


----------



## loneshark (Jun 24, 2009)

Small son said:


> I think this is depends on the market. You will find different range between company and another. You can find a job (But not easily), but maybe you won't like the packages.
> I don't think so that you have to be worried about certificates because people here are looking for experiences.
> 
> Regards,


As a follow-up to the question then...What happens if I don't find a job within the 60 days of the visit visa? Can I renew it, or apply for a resident visa without a company sponsoring me? Would I be able to rent an apartment on my own without company sponsorship (could provide the full year rent upfront).

Thanks,


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

things have changed dramatically over the past year, recruitment went to virtually zero but is only now starting to pick up again, so you could be a long time looking for a job here, its best to start looking now, from where you are look in the local papers online like Gulf News, also on Dubizzle.com . 

also sorry to say but you need to think as a recruiter, who would you choose for a job: the person with the experience/certification/degree of the person with the experience/certification also you need to note that most companies here hiring professionals look for university qualifications and more often than not an MBA, but of course if your experiance is extraordinary then it will be taken into account

my advice to start would not to bring your family, come yourself, check it out, get that job, get settled then bring your family once you have job security.

but most of all don't give up on it, all you need is one chance


your visit/tourist visa is now for 30 days not 60 days. you can renew it by paying 600AED to the immigration authority or alternatively leave the country and come back, so drive for one hour to Oman and back


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe, as it stands now, you will be issued with a 30 day visit visa. ( which can have a 10 day grace period).

If here looking for work, you will be able to make visa runs places such as Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait etc.

This will grant you an extra 30 days.

You can also extend your visa at the Dept. of Naturalisation for a cost ( it is cheaper to do a visa run out of the country- but this may not always suit time wise etc)

If you hold an American passport, currently, there is no limit on the amount of visa runs allowed ( though, like most laws, that may change with little or no notice).

You will not be able to rent a villa/apartment without residency, although you may be able to rent a holiday / short term rental.

You can not just apply for residency. You need to be sponsored by a company or be sponsored by your marital partner.


----------



## loneshark (Jun 24, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> I believe, as it stands now, you will be issued with a 30 day visit visa. ( which can have a 10 day grace period).
> 
> If here looking for work, you will be able to make visa runs places such as Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait etc.
> 
> ...


Is there a certain place or website I should be searching for short term rentals? Also, is it true that if you purchase a property in Dubai, you will be granted a residency visa?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

for rentals and purchasing look at Dubizzle and Gulf News They will give you a good idea of what is out here, you will also find dozens of other threads discussing this on this Forum. 

yes if you purchase a property of more than one Million AED you can apply for Residency which will be for six months and renewable, however this law is still a little unclear as it is only at the implementation Stage


----------



## loneshark (Jun 24, 2009)

mayotom said:


> for rentals and purchasing look at Dubizzle and Gulf News They will give you a good idea of what is out here, you will also find dozens of other threads discussing this on this Forum.
> 
> yes if you purchase a property of more than one Million AED you can apply for Residency which will be for six months and renewable, however this law is still a little unclear as it is only at the implementation Stage


The more I learn and study about the residency requirements, the more and more it seems to be strict and confusing. How do most of the folks who come from other parts of the ME and surrounding areas come and work (ie day labourers, construction workers etc.)?

I personally want to try to move to an Islamic Country (for family reasons) but still have available some similiarties to what I am accustomed to here in the States. I am just a little nervous about finding a job and being sponsored by someone so that I may be able to reside in UAE long term (10+ years). 

Has anyone else gone to UAE without a job to begin with? If so, what did you do to help alleviate that issue?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

In the past it was very easy to come here and find work quickly, this is not the case anymore, you asked about day labouers.. it just doesn't exist. the nearest thing to that would be what is known as a Mission visa if a company wants to bring you here for a short assignment of 30 days for example. as for construction workers they must go through the visa process too, it is always fully arranged by their companies. 
People from neighbouring GCC countries must also go through the process.

in another post you said that you didn't want to spend the money on getting your certificates attested!!! this leads me to assume, but do correct me if i'm wrong, that you have limited financial resourses. and maybe other countries maybe better for you as the initial set up costs here are quiet high.

as for people coming here without a job, I have not met anybody who has done that since the Economic downturn hit here last year, since then most of the people I knew have left, due to lack of employment, usually in construction and other property related businesses


----------



## loneshark (Jun 24, 2009)

mayotom said:


> In the past it was very easy to come here and find work quickly, this is not the case anymore, you asked about day labouers.. it just doesn't exist. the nearest thing to that would be what is known as a Mission visa if a company wants to bring you here for a short assignment of 30 days for example. as for construction workers they must go through the visa process too, it is always fully arranged by their companies.
> People from neighbouring GCC countries must also go through the process.
> 
> in another post you said that you didn't want to spend the money on getting your certificates attested!!! this leads me to assume, but do correct me if i'm wrong, that you have limited financial resourses. and maybe other countries maybe better for you as the initial set up costs here are quiet high.
> ...



Mayotom, thank you for the reply.

I don't have limited financial resources, but at the same time I am not a millionaire. I was assuming that since everything now is available online and verifiable by just anyone, I could skip that headache. Thank you for letting me know otherwise. 

Also, in regards to driving and drivers licenses in UAE. I was thinking about importing my car from the States to Dubai. Will I be able to drive the car on a temporary basis without a residency visa (until I get a job sponsor). I currently hold a US Drivers License. 

I am in the IT field, how has that been affected by the economic downturn? Here in the States, IT hasn't been hit too hard, and just like UAE, housing and construction are the worst affected.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Everything has been affected by the economic downturn. Excuse me if I sound a bit abrupt but I'm having a bit of a bad Dubai day, but here I go:

Noone should come here without a job, especially in this climate and if you have a family. The UAE is quite unique. You really can't live here unless you have a job. You can't get residency unless you have a job. Without residency you can't rent an apartment, send your kids to school, obtain a UAE driver's licence, have access to health care etc, etc, etc. 

Most people I know were either head hunted from another country or applied for and got a job from another country. There are also those who own their own business here. With all the redundancies that have been happening, there are many people here with Middle East experience that are looking for a job so they don't have to leave. My advice to you is to either come without your family and job hunt or job hunt from the US. You don't say how old your children are but if they are school age, bringing them here without residency really isn't going to work as far as schooling goes (unless you are prepared to home school). Another positive about obtaining a job before bringing your family is that any company that hires you may (should) pay your relocation costs.


----------



## Small son (Jun 21, 2009)

Dear Loneshark,
It's better to start find job from now, so please send me your CV to: [email protected]
and I will do my best.


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

Small Son, are you in the recruiting business?


----------

